# Arc Flash Events in the News



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

I hadn't seen this video before. Security camera shows someone (non-qualified?) noticing an abnormal condition with a MCC... 




For those who don't work on switchgear or MCCs I also ran across an article this week about an arc flash that occurred in a breaker panel at a bowling alley. http://www.prescottenews.com/index....ott-bowling-alley-sends-one-to-emergency-room
.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Said it a thousand times here, unless enclosures are arc rated they are not designed to contain an arc flash


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

Dayyumm...my stuff's rated...but that's till pretty scary.

I am curious to know how that guy recovered...if he did...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I think i'm having flashbacks ......~CS~


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like the guy has glasses on, hope they saved his vision from vaporized copper particles. Probably had some ringing in the ears and singed hair, not to mention a sunburn on his face. You can see him hauling ass running out of there at the end.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> I think i'm having flashbacks ......~CS~


same here
i was beside a panel that blew (not in front thankfully)
noise was awful and it blew a big hole in the door.
still have no clue as to what caused it as everything in the panel was oblierated


----------

